# Maumee River 7 /16/07 pic & story



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

went back to the river today for a couple hours got 41 Lbs. I reached down to pick up some jigs next to a big flat rock in about a foot of water ,something bit my thumb ,,,first thought a snapping turtle ,but still had a thumb ,second thought a snake I am dead.no puncture marks .now I don't know what it was, got a stick poked around a cat fish about 24 inches long came out and went back under the rock what a relief.it scared the hell out of me.I know I am not a noodler thats for sure


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great story!... so what do you do with all that lead, melt it back down and make your own jigs?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Today I must have puller out a hundred yards of different braided lines plus at least that much of red mono ,I would pull it up and there would be 40 or 50 jigs in a wad I know one thing 40 lbs is a lot to drag back.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So Roger, are you saying that you get all of this from simply reaching around in snag areas. If so, I would think that you could get a lot of guys involved and do some major cleanup. I don't know if you had anyone helping you or not but it looks like you have really done your part. If I recall correctly you had at least two other piles that adds up to over 75# total? With the majority of the weight being the lead you have quite a prize.

Once again, good job on the cleanup!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

the river is very low right now, I have been going by my self,you can see the tails in shallow water I just grab them ,many are only in a inch or two of water on flat shale rocks and easy pickings I think a lot of people pick them up .


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

roger23 should be nominated for Field and Steam's "Heros of Conservation." Bravo!!!

During the white bass run, I took a pair of gloves and a garbage bag over the rover with me. I filled about 4 bags worth of trash - not jigs - but trash from the banks of the mighty maumee. 

I "grabbed" a few things from the river today as well including this 30" flathead. Unlike the lead jigs, I put him back in the water. Was this the guy who poked your hand?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

nice cleanup u guys and good job on the flattie walleye007


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

45 lbs today before the rain I am done for a while









this is what 86 lbs looks like ,I already melted the 20 lbs I got on 7/15


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is incredible!! I figured someone could find plenty of jigs but I never dreamed of that many. I can't even imagine what is on the bottom in the deeper areas that are still out of reach even now.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Roger you are the MAN!! Keep up the good work on your conservation efforts and on the cats.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> That is incredible!! I figured someone could find plenty of jigs but I never dreamed of that many. I can't even imagine what is on the bottom in the deeper areas that are still out of reach even now.


me too I figured I would fish and just pick up a few never dreamed I could find that many 106 lbs in 3 days I am done for a while ,after several people seen the amount they also started picking them up . I have also picked up a bunch of trash and broken bottles ,I am retired so I do pretty much as I please as long it is ok with the wife  I am the boss don't I wish

A young lady watched me for a while and left,when she came back I thought I was going to get lucky ,,,,she brought a metal detector that worked in the water ..she ask if I minded if she looked for stuff she found a metal stringer and a lot of other stuff until it rained and we both left..


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

roger23 said:


> me too I figured I would fish and just pick up a few never dreamed I could find that many 106 lbs in 3 days I am done for a while ,after several people seen the amount they also started picking them up . I have also picked up a bunch of trash and broken bottles ,I am retired so I do pretty much as I please as long it is ok with the wife  I am the boss don't I wish
> 
> A young lady watched me for a while and left,when she came back I thought I was going to get lucky ,,,,she brought a metal detector that worked in the water ..she ask if I minded if she looked for stuff she found a metal stringer and a lot of other stuff until it rained and we both left..


Thats funny Roger, I thought I noticed alot of folks stooping down looking when I drove over the river today.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Roger, did the stringer have a limit of fish on it? Because if it did, it was mine from this years run! No, just kidding, nothing like that would ever happen to me. Anyway, great job on the lead recovery! I think it's safe to say that your actions will have a positive impact on our fishery. Great work and thanks for your effort. Roger, if I run into you during next years run, I'll buy you a beer. I'll know who you are from the 106# lead head you'll be throwin'....j/k, Ted


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

only thing i see is MY ACHING BACK. good job ,thats gotta be harder than pikin werms.


----------



## Bling (Jun 28, 2007)

Man nice work guys. I still take my net with me everytime. Some people look at me weird but I think they understand when I stop and throw all the trash I find in it. I also put a bag in it for lures but those usually just go in the trash as well. Never even crossed my mind to melt it all down. It amazes me the trash people leave. I found a bait bucket with all the minnows dumped on shore right next to it with an empty blue worm container one day. The minnows, although dead, were still cold so they couldn't have been there long. My dad picked a handfull up put them on a hook and instantly caught a 25" cat on them.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

only had a couple hours to day tried a different place found a lot of floaters 26 lbs


[


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Your making me jealous Roger, nice work!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Randy how many of those egg sinkers used to belong to you??


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

how did you know that is what I use. I got more sinkers with swivels in each end I think the egg sinkers come off when the line breaks a lot of floaters tangled up with broken line. also a lot of 3/4 oz jigs with the hook turned 90 degrees to the eye ,,snaggers?????


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

roger23 said:


> also a lot of 3/4 oz jigs with the hook turned 90 degrees to the eye ,,snaggers?????




Ahhh, the old "Maumee Twist" !


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

This years total 137 lbs jig heads,egg sinkers,split shot,& sinkers, 19 lbs twister tails and floating jigs


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That is amazing!


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Truly impressive and great for the environment. Kudos to you!!!

Dock Time


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

great of you to do that and with the right equipment you can clean it or melt and re-sell alot of it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

That's what you do ,I guess ,when you are retired and have to stay close to home ,for personal reasons


----------

